# Search Feature Not Working Properly



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

See here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481238


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It never has. One of vBulletin's biggest drawbacks is its flawed search system. There are some good suggestions in that thread.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, the search feature is pretty worthless, but you can find most threads by starting to post another one. Then it 'suggests' threads. So you can get the info. I do it that way a lot.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Very true, why does the suggested threads work so good when the search feature sucks so bad.


----------

